# Replacing small dials on a 10L question



## Pacer (Jul 15, 2011)

While rebuilding my 10L and replacing the nuts &amp; screw on both cross and compound, I want to replace the small dials. It has occurred to me that I dont know what the size or appearance of the original large dial on the Heavy 10 is. I got a buddy that has a 10K and have those measurements, but there are so many subtle differences in the 10L that I would like to have the measurements off the Heavy to compare.

I need the diameter and thickness of the dial, and the length and ball size of the ball handle... Has some body maybe got a pic of their handle/s?

Thanks


----------



## Pacer (Jul 22, 2011)

Jim, 

Thanks for that link, and the info/pic, Ive run down a lot of info on the 10L, but obviously there are more out there -- I hadnt seen that write up, its good stuff.

I had never got the info on the measurements of the dials/handles, so I just went to the scrap box and found some pieces that seemed like they would suit me. Had a chunk of scrap yard 1 7/8" hot roll, and another piece of 1 1/8" and made the dial &amp; ball handle at 1 3/4" &amp; 1" with the handle length at 3 1/2". Seeing your measurements, would seem I missed the size of the dials ... ah well, they will sure beat those tiny originals. 

Heres the finished cross feed, thats the original handle beside it. Am still finishing up the compound, that handle will be 3" with the same size dial. When I get both dials done I will stamp the # and hash marks.


----------



## Pacer (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes,

I am aware of that, and it IS going to 'crash' ... 

For several reasons, I elected to go ahead with the conflicting handles - I guess the final factor being, that I dont ever recall using the compound in a position less than the common 29-30Â°. It's difficult to determine just how they are going to end up 'meshing' until I get them actually mounted, but I think with the cross handle horizontal, the compound would still crank around. Heh, if it dont work, I'll just do it over.... :

Did you do your conversion? It IS a conversion isnt it? What little I can see seems to be similar to my lathe, If so, I could think of 3-4 questions about how you did a couple things - we could take this to pm's


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 23, 2011)

Fortunately I had no issues when I increased the size of the dials on my Atlas 10F. The handles are the largest parts and the dial fit in the sweep circle of the handles.


----------

